# Question



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Does any one a good technique to do when muteing strings out to get the percussive sound like Jimi hendrix or nirvana or even rage against machin liek bulls on parade?? what do u recommend for amp settings as well


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Try fretting harmonic nodes with your right hand while palm muting with your left for that percussive, RATM type chucka sound. Harmonics are readily found over the 5th fret, the 7th fret, the 9th fret and the 12th fret. Just rest your finger on the string, lightly, not touching the string to the fretboard, right over the fret wire and pluck to sound the harmonic.


----------

